# Thinking of group buys...



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I am thinking of buying some high quality shrimp from overseas and would like to see if anyone else is interested. I am planning on placing a couple different orders as I am considering getting some Super Crystal Reds, Extreme KK, PRL, BTOE, Wine Reds, RKK, YKK etc. If anybody is interested in getting these shrimps at wholesale prices send me a pm or reply in the thread. I have already sourced everything, will be placing orders asap.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I might be interested in a couple of each , thank for the offer.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

a couple of each of everything? what do you have like 8 shrimp tanks set up? lol


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

qualityhitz said:


> a couple of each of everything? what do you have like 8 shrimp tanks set up? lol


10 actually , but no yellow KK for me.


----------



## falconx (May 9, 2013)

why no Yellow KK? they look cute! haha


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

falconx said:


> why no Yellow KK? they look cute! haha


Just saving more for you my friend


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Id be interested too, but you would need to re-ship to me as I am in Woodstock and can't get out to GTA. PM me the info please. tks


----------



## shrimpster (Sep 5, 2015)

I am definitely interested. 25 SCRs and 20 Red Wine? Or must it be specific qty like 50 each? If 50 each, I can't.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

No minimum quantity for anything. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## falconx (May 9, 2013)

Pm sent. =)


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been getting alot of questions regarding pricing. I will update thread tomorrow with some prices.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Nanacy Black-$235
Blue Steel-$205
Super Crystal Reds-$80 

This price list is from supplier number one who offers buy 12 get one free


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Supplier number two

Will update asap


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Nanacy 😍


Oh how I want a tank of these


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

coryjames said:


> Nanacy &#128525;
> 
> Oh how I want a tank of these


Buy 12 get 1 free buddy


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok just to update everybody in the status of these orders a bit. I have just received an email regarding the super reds, they will be here early next week. Contact me starting Monday regarding meeting for pickup.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Also basically all of the other prices besides SCR i posted are null and void at this point. We have just heard back from a supplier that is quality and price wise better then the others, I will be deleting prices and updating shortly.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

If you have never seen these gorgeous shrimps, Super Crystal Reds (SCR) then here are some pictures thanks to my buddy cory james for these great shots and the permission to use them


----------

